# The Ibanez RG photos thread.



## Manurack (Sep 11, 2013)

Not sure if there are any threads on these models. (There's probably a few) Anyways I'll start.

I traded my Epiphone Les Paul Goldtop for this amazing looking Ibanez RG 3EX1 Koa top!
The stock pickups (EMG designed Ibanez humbucker in the neck and Seymour Duncan Dimebucker in the bridge) were just terrible. 
The neck pup wasn't warm sounding and the Dimebucker was too scooped, almost no bass, no mids and too much treble.

So I threw in an Epiphone Alnico Classic gold covered humbucker in the neck and a Gibson 500T open coil in the bridge. I was _sooooooo relieved_ to hear this guitar with some bass and mids from the 500T! I also love the Koa top on this.
24 XJ frets, fixed bridge, basswood body, bolt on 3 piece wizard neck and one hell of a finish!
I also hated where the volume pot location was, right below the bridge pup. My picking hand was always hitting it. So I took out the tone pot, moved the volume pot lower, took out the blade switch (hated it) and threw in a 3 way toggle switch where the volume pot was. This set up is way better! Also I did the Chris Broderick trick and moved the rear strap button up a few inches, it feels a lot comfier playing this when I stand up now.

I really want to replace the boring grey hardware on this thing. 
*All the hardware will be replaced to gold!*


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 11, 2013)

Probably get merged into the "Gorgeous guitar" thread, but whatever:


----------



## Rylynn (Sep 11, 2013)

waiting for IbanezDaemon and ibanezgitarrero...


----------



## Repsak (Sep 14, 2013)

love Koa tops!


----------



## shadowvault (Sep 14, 2013)

My rg8470z Jcustom.Sorry for the crappy picture quality


----------



## beneharris (Sep 14, 2013)

Here is my two:


----------



## shadowvault (Sep 14, 2013)

beneharris said:


>



is this a replica?


----------



## RGTFanatic (Sep 14, 2013)

I have one or two lying around as well...............


'02 RGT3120- Hardware and pup upgrade:





'88 RG760 Purple swirl custom





'93 RG760 EG





'98 RG550 DY





'88 RG760HP





'86 RG410 BW





'89 RG750VP





'93 RG770BK





'00 RG570 custom





'90 USA custom "Screaming Eagle"


----------



## Force (Sep 14, 2013)

My introduction to the Ibanez world is low end but still a great guitar.


Edit for labeling: RG350MYE


----------



## lawizeg (Sep 14, 2013)

Can you guys label them with the model #? That'd be really cool just so if we're curious....we know 



RGTFanatic said:


> I have one or two lying around as well...............



What's that first one?!


----------



## shadowvault (Sep 14, 2013)

RGTFanatic said:


> I have one or two lying around as well...............



One of the most pretty ibanez ive ever seen!


----------



## RGTFanatic (Sep 14, 2013)

lawizeg said:


> Can you guys label them with the model #? That'd be really cool just so if we're curious....we know
> 
> 
> 
> What's that first one?!




Fix'd

'02 RGT3120


----------



## Gunnar (Sep 14, 2013)

RGT3120. wow why haven't i seen you before?


----------



## RGTFanatic (Sep 14, 2013)

Gunnar said:


> RGT3120. wow why haven't i seen you before?



They're out there, but since they were only made in '02 and '03 they can be tough to find........... it took me two years to find this one.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Sep 14, 2013)

shadowvault said:


> One of the most pretty ibanez ive ever seen!



Agreed! That one is gorgeous!


----------



## Chewy5150 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Metaljim (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## jokerpanda (Sep 21, 2013)

i have an rg3exfm1 in Transparent grey burst, im searching for a trem ibby 
some random guy have a rg550 EG i belive of the 93, he search for a fixed bridge ibby

would you change the guitar? i've been reading that the rg550 models were kind of legendary
but better ask the experts


----------



## Azathoth43 (Sep 21, 2013)

Here's some really crappy shots of my two RG770DX's. One on the left is a reissue one one the right is a 91 model (pickguard mounted pickups).






Here is my dirty RG760 getting ready for a clean up.






The stock picture of my RG1512LMB






RG1077XL






RG2610E






RG7620 I know, boring.






Yeah, I'm a terrible photographer.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Sep 21, 2013)

my RGR580.. filters suck but whatever lol






my RG450LTD chillin with the RGA121


----------



## Tyler (Sep 21, 2013)

My babies  RG3120, modded RG7321, and Chase's (ITB) old RG920QM LI


----------



## s4tch (Sep 21, 2013)

Azathoth43 said:


> RG7620 I know, boring.



Never.

2 of the RGs I had:


----------



## craigny (Sep 21, 2013)

I've had many RG's but here is my current one. I'm pretty much at the point of the RG becoming my go to model.


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 21, 2013)

Here's my RG collection...

6:















7:










8:





I also have an RGA8 Custom and an RGD2127FX.


----------



## shadowvault (Sep 21, 2013)

shitsøn;3736312 said:


>



B-E-A-utiful!


----------



## lawizeg (Sep 21, 2013)

Lets just call this the 'Wallpaper Thread'

Also, whats the model with the blue dots in the fretboard? And that neck thru natural one? And the blue one with the pickguard?!


----------



## beneharris (Sep 21, 2013)

shadowvault said:


> is this a replica?



Nope, somebody just sanded down the headstock at some time. its the original body and neck. They only made this color i think for one year?


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 21, 2013)

lawizeg said:


> Also, whats the model with the blue dots in the fretboard? And that neck thru natural one?


If you're talking about the ones I posted, those are an Ibanez RGR465M (RG565 reissue, also came out as RG3XXV with a different trem - mine isn't the original one either) and the other is an RGT220Z-NTF.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 21, 2013)

'89 RG560:


----------



## RGTFanatic (Sep 21, 2013)

IbanezDaemon said:


> '89 RG560:



THAT'S the one!!!!!!

Best looking RG ever............ way better than my swirl, especially because it's factory!!!

Thanks P!!!


----------



## Tyler (Sep 21, 2013)

Any RGTs posted automatically win.. so jelly


----------



## Tommy (Sep 21, 2013)

Tyler said:


> Any RGTs posted automatically win.. so jelly



I'd post pics on my old RGT3120 in whatever-the-purple-finish is called but I only took selling photos and they don't do the guitar justice. I kinda wish I did a vanity photo shoot for it.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Sep 21, 2013)

Not the best pics, I also sold the 2570's neck because I needed cash for college, but I plan on getting a custom later. I also have a closeup of the texture. The paint has worn off a bit where my hand rests sadly.


----------



## shadowvault (Sep 22, 2013)

Cone on guys.More photos!!!


----------



## Fenceclimber (Sep 22, 2013)

Here is my RG870QMZ moments after unboxing it in the store!


----------



## Metal-Box (Sep 22, 2013)

Here are a couple of my 1990 RG-560.


----------



## mcsalty (Sep 22, 2013)

IbanezDaemon said:


> '89 RG560



...can i have it


----------



## heregoesnothing (Sep 23, 2013)

IbanezDaemon said:


> '89 RG560:



I always wanted an HSS RG.. 



Metal-Box said:


> Here are a couple of my 1990 RG-560.



That is the same guitar used by Jakub Zytecki the young prodigy


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 23, 2013)

RG770FM-DBK


----------



## Orange Jackson (Sep 23, 2013)

1980's Rg550, still in great shape with original Edge trem. It has a 1987 neck with a 1989 RG750 body (i think). I bought it a few years back out of LA. I think the pickups are stock to the body.

The pickups are very good actually, the bridge pickup could use a little more umph, but an OD/distortion pedal takes care of that.
Some people see the pointy horns and can't get past it, I see that looong maple neck, pickup versatility, great trem, and I fall in love. Ibanez set a new standard in 1987 with these guitars, not only were they an evolution in design, but the level of quality on these guitars was impressive. I remember playing an early RG when I was younger, it blew me away, I felt like I was holding alien technology. Awesome kits to explore and play music on!


----------



## yellowv (Sep 23, 2013)

Not sure if there are any threads on RGs on SSO?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 24, 2013)

Holy Arctic Frost Batman!! Yikes..a low end RG?? Yep but pretty cool finish.

RGR420EX-RAR


----------



## Metal-Box (Sep 24, 2013)

yellowv said:


> Not sure if there are any threads on RGs on SSO?



LOL they should call this site IbanezGuitarsAndOtherMiscSevenString.org


----------



## shadowlife (Sep 24, 2013)

IbanezDaemon said:


> '89 RG560:



Pretty much the coolest Ibanez i've ever seen.


----------



## oracles (Sep 26, 2013)

Here's my contribution, minus an (RG321MH)


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Sep 28, 2013)

Here are my RGs that fit the "Mutts & Mongrels" category.

1992 RG570FMTR with custom pickguard





1997 RG skunk stripe neck on a Herc Fede swirled body





2007 RG2610EBK with custom airbrush finish





1997 JCRG neck on a custom finished Alder body


----------



## RGTFanatic (Sep 29, 2013)

Force said:


> My introduction to the Ibanez world is low end but still a great guitar.
> 
> 
> Edit for labeling: RG350MYE



Man, great guitar. It's probably the ultimate modding platform too.


----------



## Dooky (Sep 29, 2013)

^ Like this!
My RG350M with Edge Pro trem, Dimarzio Tones Zone Bridge & Air Norton Neck and old-school volume & tone knob


----------



## DanieLibuy (Oct 1, 2013)

Ibanez RG550 with custom pickguard:


----------



## nugget666 (Oct 1, 2013)

cool modification on your rg daniel


----------



## Silence2-38554 (Oct 2, 2013)

RG7421 & RG8. At the end of the month I've got an RGA121 joining the trio


----------



## straymond (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Djentlyman (Oct 2, 2013)

My 20th Anniversary RG with Liquifire/Crunchlab combo and a Tremol-No in the back.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Mr Richard (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Metal-Box (Oct 2, 2013)

great thread so far. I'd like to see some DIY Ibanez guitars or partscasters.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 2, 2013)

Metal-Box said:


> great thread so far. I'd like to see some DIY Ibanez guitars or partscasters.



This sort of counts, it has the DBK body though lol. This guitar plays and sounds amazing despite its small flaws from being a workhorse for so many years. The top pic is how it looks currently.


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Oct 2, 2013)

Modded RG 270 P.O.S














Featuring Kramer floyd, EVO2 in the bridge, Air norton s in the middle, and tone zone in the neck
Not the best pictures but you get the idea, Have changed the hardware to full black since then.



> great thread so far. I'd like to see some DIY Ibanez


Does this count?


----------



## straymond (Oct 2, 2013)

Well, you asked for it. Partsocaster-wreck in the making/prepping for sale


----------



## nugget666 (Oct 3, 2013)

Jzbass25 said:


> This sort of counts, it has the DBK body though lol. This guitar plays and sounds amazing despite its small flaws from being a workhorse for so many years. The top pic is how it looks currently.


very cool mods


----------



## satchmo72 (Oct 4, 2013)

1992 RT650





2010 RG1451


----------



## Metal-Box (Oct 4, 2013)

Jzbass25 said:


> This sort of counts, it has the DBK body though lol. This guitar plays and sounds amazing despite its small flaws from being a workhorse for so many years. The top pic is how it looks currently.



I love this. Let me know if you ever part with it.


----------



## jokerpanda (Oct 13, 2013)

this is my reciently adquired rg550dx


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 13, 2013)

JCRG8670-TB


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Oct 14, 2013)

I just picked up this sweet RGT6EXFX with locking tuners and Blackouts.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Oct 14, 2013)

My babies. 87 RG550 and 2012 RG2XXV


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Oct 15, 2013)

IbanezDaemon said:


> '89 RG560:



Wow, is that really a factory finish? What is the model number or color code? Was it a Japan-only model? The pickups must be an aftermarket mod.


----------



## Rojne (Oct 15, 2013)

My RG2670z..





Only electric I've got and I don't use it anymore!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 15, 2013)

ibanezgitarrero said:


> Wow, is that really a factory finish? What is the model number or color code? Was it a Japan-only model? The pickups must be an aftermarket mod.


 
No, don't think it was a factory finish. Jim Donahue told me they made piles of one off finishes on guitars in 1989 as gifts for Hoshino employees and people who collaborated with them on projects but most of them were RG760's. The pickups are aftermarket yeah.


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Oct 15, 2013)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Jim Donahue told me they made piles of one off finishes on guitars in 1989 as gifts for Hoshino employees and people who collaborated with them on projects but most of them were RG760's.


Very cool, I didn't know that. Do you have any more information or pictures of (some of) those one-offs?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 15, 2013)

ibanezgitarrero said:


> Very cool, I didn't know that. Do you have any more information or pictures of (some of) those one-offs?


 
I'm afraid not. The guitar below is a 1989 model, looks like a 760 but don't think it's a one off, pretty sure I've seen another of those. Finish is very like the UCMD1GS models:


----------



## ghost2II2 (Oct 15, 2013)

[


----------



## fastmerc (Oct 15, 2013)

I guess I will ad mine to the fray 
My original mint 87 550 dy



[/URL][/IMG]

original mint 91 570 PN (Horrible pic)



[/URL][/IMG]

98? I think RG520 Custom Refin



[/URL][/IMG]

also 98 I think 520QS Stripped and tung oil refin



[/URL][/IMG]

91 USA custom Silver peacock



[/URL][/IMG]

91 usa custom streetwise



[/URL][/IMG]

88 560 refin 



[/URL][/IMG]

91 570 FM



[/URL][/IMG]

I have several more but those are all the pics I had handy on photobucket.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Oct 16, 2013)

Holy hell thats a lot of guitars! Awesome!


----------



## MAISO (Oct 16, 2013)

1989 RG760

An oldie, but new for me

Love it


----------



## smfcbow (Oct 16, 2013)

Ehh I will post what I got but damn these RG's in is thread are hot
this is my 2 570'S and my 560




More 560


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## MAISO (Oct 17, 2013)

P.S. I'm jelly of all these USA customs and JPMs... That white and black one above is so fkn cool!


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Oct 17, 2013)

UCEW1FMTB


----------



## mphsc (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Oct 18, 2013)

That's the widest vine inlay I've ever seen.


----------



## pushpull7 (Oct 18, 2013)

JP Universe said:


>



I'd like the second from the right please


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Oct 18, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> ...


Great collection! I love the RG770FM with the powder chrome (?) matte hardware. Are you happy with the stock pickups of that axe?

BTW I'm not quite sure about the model number - maybe somebody can confirm or disconfirm.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 18, 2013)

ibanezgitarrero said:


> Great collection! I love the RG770FM with the powder chrome (?) matte hardware. Are you happy with the stock pickups of that axe?
> 
> BTW I'm not quite sure about the model number - maybe somebody can confirm or disconfirm.


 
RG770FM-DBK. Japanese domestic market only, circa 2001 I believe.


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Oct 18, 2013)

IbanezDaemon said:


> RG770FM-DBK. Japanese domestic market only, circa 2001 I believe.



Thank you. I have seen a couple of those in trans blue finish appear here in Germany back then.


----------



## 77zark77 (Oct 18, 2013)

the RG7 : RG7421, RG2077XL, 2027XVV






the RG6 :




the swirled bodies are completed with RG parts


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Oct 18, 2013)

RG3270M-TB


----------



## fastmerc (Oct 18, 2013)

ibanezgitarrero said:


> RG3270M-TB
> 
> That thing is dreamy


----------



## satchmo72 (Oct 18, 2013)

Got a new one. RG921MQF


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Oct 20, 2013)

UCEWQMTP (1992)


----------



## karjim (Oct 20, 2013)

from left to right: 
RG560 1987 DM Breed and Fast Track...Weird finish, I've never seen before....Red Wine mat, maybe refinished before I get it in 1999
RG7620 1998 The one, a monster, very heavy ...EMG 81-7 and 707
UV777 2006 no mods, it's a lady with smooth attitude.
RG1527 2005 DM evo 7....my shred machine, for 2K5 model it's a very good one, it has the best action of all my RG's...


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 21, 2013)

RG8670 Trans Violet:


----------



## Silence2-38554 (Oct 24, 2013)

Me too!

RG7421
RG8
RGA121


----------



## karjim (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## shadowlife (Oct 26, 2013)

This thread just keeps getting better...


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Oct 26, 2013)

Here's another shot of my RG550 and RG2XXV.  Just finished setting them up for a show tonight.


----------



## darkrei9n (Oct 28, 2013)

Here's my RGR421 EXFM.


----------



## satchmo72 (Oct 29, 2013)

Giggity!!!!


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Oct 29, 2013)

JCRG1680DRD


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 29, 2013)

77zark77 said:


> the RG7 : RG7421, RG2077XL, 2027XVV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model is that volcanic ash RG (orange and grey).


----------



## JoeyW (Oct 29, 2013)

I miss my RFR550


----------



## DarthV (Oct 30, 2013)

My fleet! Couple of 7s mixed in, but all RGs!


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## jokerpanda (Nov 14, 2013)

remorse is for the dead said:


>



i guess you like black


----------



## thatguyupthere (Nov 16, 2013)

shadowvault said:


> One of the most pretty ibanez ive ever seen!



probably THE most pretty ibanez ever. its gorgeous


----------



## thatguyupthere (Nov 16, 2013)

Metal-Box said:


> Here are a couple of my 1990 RG-560.



thanks!!! i have the exact same model and i haven't been able to figure out what it was!


----------



## RGTFanatic (Dec 29, 2013)

thatguyupthere said:


> probably THE most pretty ibanez ever. its gorgeous


TYVM!!!


----------



## RGTFanatic (Dec 29, 2013)

ibanezgitarrero said:


> JCRG1680DRD




Serious man.... That's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 29, 2013)

A wonderful 1520.


----------



## source field (Dec 29, 2013)

Metal-Box said:


> Here are a couple of my 1990 RG-560.



Is this the same guitar used by Guthrie Govan..?


----------



## RGTFanatic (Dec 29, 2013)

Added a couple more to my mess.............

RG3xxv







'08 RGR1570





1964 Kingston..... kinda funny





'92 RT650.........sold..... regret it BIG TIME!!






'98 Lo-Pro modded RG450DX


----------



## Vrollin (Dec 29, 2013)

Heres my latest RG 

RGIX27FEQM


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 29, 2013)

That RGIX27FEQM is one sweet looking guitar Vrollin!!!


----------



## Vrollin (Dec 29, 2013)

IbanezDaemon said:


> That RGIX27FEQM is one sweet looking guitar Vrollin!!!




Thanks mate! Very happy with it! Now I really need to hook in and properly learn how to play it to justify my ownership of it haha


----------



## rreeves (Dec 29, 2013)

My old hardtail converted RG550


----------



## fwd0120 (Dec 29, 2013)

Avatar..... RG520QS


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2013)

Back into the RG game


----------



## will_shred (Dec 29, 2013)

My #1 player sitting next to my old rig. 

I have other pics, but I think this is the most badass pic I have of my RG.


----------



## Alphanumeric (Dec 29, 2013)

Ibanez needs to do more gold hardware.

I've also never seen a nice deep green Ibanez, like the JPX Emerald.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 29, 2013)

will_shred said:


> My #1 player sitting next to my old rig.
> 
> I have other pics, but I think this is the most badass pic I have of my RG.


This rig looks SO similar too mine it's scary.


----------



## Manurack (Dec 30, 2013)

StateOfSerenity said:


> Ibanez needs to do more gold hardware.



This guitar is the first post of this thread I started. Since then, I've upgraded the hardware 












Now I just need gold Gotoh tuners, a gold pickup cover and gold Shaller straplocks and I'm set!


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan (Dec 30, 2013)

My current aresenal consists of two 7's (plus another I'm getting in 3 weeks) and one 6'er.

2001 Ibanez K-7 FB





1998 Ibanez RG7620 RB (currently in pieces, getting refinished)





K-7 and RG7620 together





1998 Ibanez RG570 MG





This photo is from eBay, but soon to arrive...

Ibanez RG2027X Prestige (don't know the year yet, think it's a '00)





Before all this I had an Ibanez GRG170DX BK, sold that for a 2011 Ibanez RG350DXZ, which I sold for the RG7620!


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Jan 2, 2014)

Metal-Box said:


> Here are a couple of my 1990 RG-560.


Very cool, I used to have a 560 from 1987 - it didn't have a matching headstock and the volume pot was much closer to the bridge pickup.


----------



## Mike302 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey all first post!

Sorry for the crappy pics... '89 RG 760, almost mint. 




Will post my others soon!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 7, 2014)

My first guitar was a cheap RG copy. Does that count? 






























Ok now for the real ones:


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 9, 2014)

Premium RG920QM and Prestige RG3250MZ


----------



## smfcbow (Jan 10, 2014)

from left to right
RG1451-RG570-RG560-RG570


----------

